# Outlook 2011 désactiver un compte



## corso (3 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aurais voulu savoir si il est possible de désactiver temporairement un compte dans Outlook 2011.

Bonne journée.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Février 2011)

corso a dit:


> J'aurais voulu savoir si il est possible de désactiver temporairement un compte dans Outlook 2011.


Que veux-tu dire exactement ? Ne plus l'inclure dans la planification "Envoyer & recevoir tout" ? Le faire disparaître totalement ? 

De quel type de compte (POP, IMAP, Exchange,... ) est-il question ?


----------



## corso (3 Février 2011)

C'est un compte  pro en IMAP.

Quand je suis en vacance ou en week-end je n'ai pas envie de suivre l'activité de l'entreprise.

J'aimerais le désactiver. Dans Mail il est possible de faire ça sans tout détruire.

Ne plus inclure la planification "Envoyer & recevoir tout" peu me convenir.


----------



## corso (5 Février 2011)

corso a dit:


> Ne plus inclure la planification "Envoyer & recevoir tout" peu me convenir.



Mais on fait comment  ?


----------



## Aliboron (5 Février 2011)

corso a dit:


> Mais on fait comment  ?


Tu ne vas pas le croire : on va dans les préférences > "Planifications" on double-clique sur la ligne "Envoyer & recevoir tout" et dans la liste des actions, on supprime celle qui commande la réception du courrier de la boîte qu'on ne veut plus relever. 

Si tu veux te simplifier la vie, plutôt que de devoir supprimer et créer cette ligne à chaque fois, tu crées carrément une deuxième planification réservée à ce compte, que tu pourras activer ou désactiver d'un clic. Ou tu crées une deuxième planification avec tous les comptes, ce qui fait que, selon qu'on est le week-end ou la semaine, c'et l'une ou l'autre que tu actives...


----------



## corso (5 Février 2011)

Super merci.

Bon week-end.


----------

